# Shaggy



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandra*

Sandra

I am so very sorry about sweet Shaggy! I loved him from reading your beautiful story about his life.
Thank God that the sweet teacher saved him and you adopted him!
Shaggy had an absolutely beautiful time with you. I can picture him spreading out and his big head on your bed!

Did you say you had him only 3 1/2 weeks and that he passed on Sept. 23, 2014?

Let me know. I will add him to the Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

A wonderful story, brought tears to my eyes... yet I am so saddened all the time by man's inhumanity that such a dog even existed. I've had to become immune to all man's atrocities to his own species, but animal cruelty... call me Tony Soprano, if you get my meaning.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

What an amazing thing you did for Shaggy!!! You gave him peace and love in his final moments, even if he hadn't known it for most of his life, he had it to hold onto as he moved on. 

"There is a flash of white and I see him now, running where before he could not. The colors of the rainbow behind him like a banner waving and sparkling. The others run to him, tails wagging in joy they bow in greeting and he joins the pack. Together they go off, into the greenest of fields, under the bluest of sky."


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for giving Shaggy, this beautiful soul, his forever home and the love he deserved when no one else wanted him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Karen--yes, Shaggy went to the Rainbow Bridge on Sept. 23, 2014, just 3 weeks and 3 days after we got him. Honey went to the Bridge on Aug. 13, 2014, we got Shaggy on Aug. 31, 2014 and then lost him Sept. 23, 2014, just 1 month and 10 days after losing Honey. 

The Pyrenees Rescue said they would refund our money or we could pick another dog. We didn't even have to think twice about it--we knew our house was not home without a dog and we chose Moose and got him on the 30th. He was 7, but healthy. Then on Feb. 17, 2015, we adopted 11 year old golden retriever, Sophie--who had bad arthritis in her hips and knees. These senior dogs deserve love, lots of love their lost months or years.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Sandra, it is so admirable what you've done for these dogs. Its a beautiful and heartwarming story. I am still traumatized over my dog's passing. I can't even begin to imagine what you have to go through. I am so attached to my dogs as I'm sure you are as well...it didn't matter if it was 3 days, 3 weeks or 30 years..our time with our dogs are just way too short.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You are so right Roofystew. I got my very first dog, an English Setter pup for my 11th birthday in June 1956. I named her Beauty. I lost her in Nov. , she was just 8 months old. Distemper took her. I was so heart broken I could hardly get thru the day at school without bawling. I always knew I needed a dog in my life. But when we lost our golden girl Honey Aug. 13,2014 to lymphoma, I told me vet as I sat on the floor crying and holding her after she was gone, that that was it, I was never going thru that pain again. I had been losing dogs since '56 and I just didn't think I could handle it again. He said "Sandra, your heart will tell you what to do". And he was SO right. And we knew we wanted a senior dog, but had not really thought about a handicapped on til I read about Shaggy on the rescue site. He was 7, and large breed dogs are considered old by then. Our Moose that we adopted after Shaggy was also 7 when we got him , or thought to be about 7. Sophie our golden we adopted a few months later had been with that couple since she was 5 weeks old, so her age was known--she had turned 11 5 weeks before we adopted her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Shaggy is on the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-21.html
My Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him!


----------

